# ? How to remove paint from metal.



## strippedscrew (Oct 28, 2012)

I have some vises which I want to paint Tremclad green. (Because it's the law.)

I've heard that the electrolysis method which is used for rust removal will do the trick. 

Anyone here ever do'd it? I there a better way?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

If the paint is loose than electrolysis will remove what is loose. Not all that is on there. 
Why not sandblasting it off?


----------



## strippedscrew (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah, but sand leaves things rough & pitted. Maybe glass bead will do it.
Trouble is,I don't have access to the blasters and welders and machinists that I used to have. As time goes by they retire, close shop or die. I've realized that all my life I've been running around in a turkey shoot.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A chemical stripper works very well. I would first try a waterbased stripper, like Citristrip. If that didn't work (after a few applications), I would use an MC based stripper (methylene chloride). A good over the counter stripper is "Aircraft Stripper", in the blue can.

With any stripper, follow product directions.









 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Chemically stripping paint works good. I use Kleen Strip paint and varnish remover. If you shield unpainted areas sandblasting strips the best. If it's too difficult to shield unpainted areas you could sodablast or use plastic media blast in a conventional rig.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

strippedscrew said:


> Yeah, but sand leaves things rough & pitted. Maybe glass bead will do it.
> Trouble is,I don't have access to the blasters and welders and machinists that I used to have. As time goes by they retire, close shop or die. I've realized that all my life I've been running around in a turkey shoot.


If you do not use large size sand you will not have that problem.

George


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I use a product in my blasting cabinet called Skat magic. It's basically ground up windshield glass. Slightly more agressive than glass beads and they last a long time. I do a lot of my motorcycle parts with it and it doesn't hurt anything, even the aluminum parts. I also use various soft variety wire wheels on steel parts that don't fit in the blast cabinet. They work well also.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

What about crushed walnut shells? i have heard they are a good media to use that is not aggressive.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Wema826 said:


> What about crushed walnut shells? i have heard they are a good media to use that is not aggressive.


I think those are used mostly in tumblers.

G


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Crushed walnut shell has been used up here for ages in industrial "sand-blasting", particularly for cleaning engines in logging equipment. The reason appears to be a feeling that the original sand/silica was bonding to the engine metal and making it brittle. I would not know.

Might be an idea to find some engine painters and get them to do the cleaning for you.

I drive on it. My winter tires have crushed walnut shell in the rubber. aka "Traction Compound."
You can't get stupid but I think it's every bit as good if not better than studs, particularly on wet ice.
There are trips when I get to drive that for 100+ miles in the mountains.


----------

